

Ask HN: An Autodidact Asks, "What's Your Favorite Wikipedia Article?" - shawndumas

Being that I barely made it out of high school, and am a person who is self-taught, I need to fill in the gaps myself. But knowing what you don’t know is tough. Reading interesting mathematical, historical, philosophical, grammatical, political, or scientific Wikipedia articles has been a great way to explore and fill gaps. Can you suggest some starting points?<p>Please and thanks.
======
yannickmahe
My personnal favorite article:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anarchy_in_Somalia>

Ever since reading that one, I have been following Somalia news much more
closely.

------
hector_ka
Read every day Today's featured article on
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page> That is a good starting point

~~~
shawndumas
Is that a random article? I kind of wanted human selected ones...

~~~
hector_ka
Try this <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_intelligence> Is as good as
any other article ;-)

------
bhousel
Is this a joke?

Autodidacts are self-directed, by definition. They don't ask others what to
study.

~~~
shawndumas
See! I learned something already!

Kidding aside: An _autodidact_ is a person who is self-taught. They can also
be an _autonomous learner_ but the two terms are not strictly equivalent.

------
grizzlylazer
a strange article for a strange question:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_death>

